# Very Aggressive female



## d356bud (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I've had her for about 6 months and very little progress has been made. She's a young bird and was not hand fed. She has always hissed at anyone when they get to close and/or she'll squawk when someone enters the room. She will let you hold her once in a great while. The only thing that has gotten better since I've had her is that she doesn't usually bite anymore. She use to draw blood. I did have her with my other cockatiel which is a male around the same age. I had to separate them because he doesn't like her, they use to be fine together but he likes to be left alone and she kept pestering him. I know birds have their own personalities but it seems impossible to tame her. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keep persisting...I have a hen in the same stage as yours, she really doesn't like to be handled but she doesn't bite to draw blood anymore. It's progress if only a little. Have you tried taking showers with her? She'll love the water (luke warm) and she may be easier to handle. In the shower, my girl will let me pick her up and scratch her head and everything, she doesn't care. So try that with her.


----------



## d356bud (Oct 8, 2010)

ok, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Also you could try millet or any other treats, millet works for me


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness! d356bud we are going through the same thing! My Amber is really agressive to me and will not allow me to hold her and she is doing the same thing in that she keeps pursuing the other male in the cage, Isaac. Wow!! Our birds are sooooo alike!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last 2 days iv noticed lucky is rather touchy if myself or a bird get close she will give out a little screechy scream its not loud just quiet


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, I finally got Amber on my hand. YAY!! She was really hissy though....


----------



## d356bud (Oct 8, 2010)

ya I've tried the millet spray. It works some of the time but most of the time it doesn't help


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea well done at least its working, millet becomes your best friend during training


----------



## d356bud (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, my fiance tried the shower thing and she did not like it at all. I tried it with the male bird and he didn't mind it at all.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

mine like it one minute then hate it the next time :wacko:


----------



## theceltichorse (Aug 23, 2010)

I take my Pepper in the shower every day- he doesn't hate it, but doesn't seem to enjoy it either. Keep patient but persistent. She may, however, just be one of those who will never be a "cuddle bug" like others are. This does not mean that you can not enjoy her- it will just be in a different way.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try working with her in the evening. Many birds are more mellow after the sun sets.


----------

